
Show HN: We Built and Open Sourced a Feature Flagging Platform - dabeeeenster
Hi. We just open sourced Bullet Train, a Feature Flag and Remote Config platform. It&#x27;s a collection of tools: server API, admin front end and clients for a bunch of different platforms. Together they allow you to control feature flags and remote config across projects, environments and users.<p>We realised that we were building ad-hoc feature flag stuff into individual projects over and over, so we had a look around to see if there was a way of doing this in a more formal manner. There are a few commercial solutions around but they were quite expensive and seemed to be aimed more at the enterprise. We wanted something that was targeting start-ups and dev agencies, because that&#x27;s what we do.<p>The platform is 100% Open Source, so you can self host all of it if you want. We&#x27;re also hosting an API and admin front end for people for free right now. If we can get enough interest we will start offering paid hosting plans that are priced for startups and small businesses, but right now we are just trying to build some interest in the open source projects.<p>Ideally we&#x27;d love some feedback on the product and some help writing clients for languages like Go and .Net where we don&#x27;t have the expertise to do so.<p>You can check it out at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bullet-train.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bullet-train.io&#x2F;</a><p>Thanks!
======
spiky_simon
Cool idea, sharing with my team

------
amorsly
looks neat!

